# GoPuff



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

I have been experimenting with them this week and so far it doesn't seem to bad, but I am curious others experiences with GoPuff. Pros? Cons? Good? Ugly?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

What is that


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Are you delivering weed?


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I keep forgetting to sign up for an interview I like to add all I can locally. I hope to get an interview soon see how it be


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

So far so good. Seems like I'm averaging $15-$18 an hour. Most of the time sitting around and not driving. Will report more on this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

So what are you delivering?


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

Food


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

What an odd name for food delivery. I was reading how some areas deliver OTC medicine and condoms.


----------



## Travis Alex (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes they do.


----------

